# (12k gpu+1 tb 7200 rpm hd) OR gtx 960 ?



## udaylunawat (Dec 26, 2014)

I require a 15k upgrade for my rig. I have an old 5400 rpm hd and a 1 tb external . I don't require any more storage. What's better upgrade a 12k gpu(750ti/r7 265x) +7200 rpm hd (wd blue) OR should I wait for GTX 960 to release and see the price drops. Also suggest would I eye improves frame rates with an ssd. 

My config -
Intel i5 4440 
Gigabyte b85m-d3h 
Corsair vengeance 4 GB 
Dell s2240l 22 inch 1080p
Antec vp550p - 550w
Deepcool tesseract sw 
Logitech mk220
Samsung HD502HI 5400 rpm 500gb


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 26, 2014)

definitely the GPU if u want pure performance

go for HDD if your currrent one is failing or about to fail


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 26, 2014)

do u want a 4 month old sapphire dual x r9 270x 2gb at 12k


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jan 11, 2015)

SSD's effect on games will be few seconds of improved loading times. And the games will need to be installed on the SSD. Some new games take 40+GB of space so ummmmm... no use spending on SSD for gaming. Not worth the money spent.

As for HDD, it all depends on your situation. is it giving you problems? Are you running out of space? No use getting a fancy GPU when you dont have space to install games mwahahahaha


----------



## udaylunawat (Jan 13, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> SSD's effect on games will be few seconds of improved loading times. And the games will need to be installed on the SSD. Some new games take 40+GB of space so ummmmm... no use spending on SSD for gaming. Not worth the money spent.
> 
> As for HDD, it all depends on your situation. is it giving you problems? Are you running out of space? No use getting a fancy GPU when you dont have space to install games mwahahahaha


Thanks mikael. I dont have storage issues so would be going for 960 GTX. 


mikael_schiffer said:


> SSD's effect on games will be few seconds of improved loading times. And the games will need to be installed on the SSD. Some new games take 40+GB of space so ummmmm... no use spending on SSD for gaming. Not worth the money spent.
> 
> As for HDD, it all depends on your situation. is it giving you problems? Are you running out of space? No use getting a fancy GPU when you dont have space to install games mwahahahaha


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 13, 2015)

udaylunawat said:


> Thanks mikael. I dont have storage issues so would be going for 960 GTX.



Do you have any idea when gtx 950/960 series of cards are likely to be released?I am also waiting for them with great anticipation as i intend to upgrade my gpu once they become available.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 13, 2015)

~26th january US Launch date, a month more probably for India
3 versions coming up
GTX 960, GTX 960 Ti and GTX 965 Ti
(960 Ti is R9 280X competitor)


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info,how much do you think the primary one ie gtx 960 will cost?Will it support Dx12?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 14, 2015)

Wait for GTX 960. Looks good.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 14, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Thanks for the info,how much do you think the primary one ie gtx 960 will cost?Will it support Dx12?



cant say, but im guessing less than the price of R9 280X 
960 ti should cost around the same, maybe 1-2k more..


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 14, 2015)

my guess since there might be 3 version they all will cost from 15k to 20k max.

all i can say is it will be good card for 1080p gaming. also pricing in india is really weird for pc components coz of all the tax and duties


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 16, 2015)

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/Geforce-GTX-960-2GB-D5-G1-Gaming-635x474_zpsdb0551a1.jpg
*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/Geforce-GTX960-Gaming-G1-Stacks-635x852_zps9d8933e4.jpg


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 30, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> *i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/Geforce-GTX-960-2GB-D5-G1-Gaming-635x474_zpsdb0551a1.jpg



what's the price??
and where is this store.?? local store??
looks great.. both 960 and store...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 30, 2015)

18k in mdcomputers.in


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 30, 2015)

Would r9 280 not be a better option?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 1, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Would r9 280 not be a better option?



no..
its r9 285 vs 960


----------

